# Searching for my First Break barrel airrifle



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

What is a good all around .22 caliber Break action/Break barrel Pellet rifle?

For under $200.00

As I have been tring to shoot some pigeons,starlings and rats for local farmers in the barns after dark when the birds are on roost and I can sneak in a bit closer with a air rifle for some quick clean kills.

I Plan to install a 3-9x32 scope and a Pen light or lazer so I can get the red lazer on the birds and shoot,as some birds seem so spooked when a flashlight is lighting them up on the beams.

Any of the Gamo,Crosman or Daisy Wal-mart Guns worth a darn, Or just about right?

I want to stay away from the standerd .177 caliber. As I want the Knock down power of a .22 caliber pellet

Scottie_the_boy


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

For that price RWS-34 is your BEST bet, either wood or Panther. Great German starter gun. Don't buy combos. Buy just a rifle + Leapers drooper mount. Add scope later.

Russian Izh MP513M is another good option; built like a tank and also accurate.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I definitely agree with the 34.
You don't really need a .22 ...but it will be easier to load than a .177 in low light conditions.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello Guys, Whats your thoughts on them Cummings Tool Sale Break Action .177 Caliber air rifles as a starter rifle..

The Barrel Doesn't actually break Open, there is a Single break Pump under the barrel that Pulls down toward the trigger area adding pressure as the pump unit is open ya install a single .177 caliber pellet into the barrel and close the Pumping unit back up firmly under the barrel...

A Local kid has one and I was Looking it over tonight and didn't know they are fulley rifled barrels.. he also had the Spring Upgrade added so it has lots more power, as he has still a stock gun just like it and ya can feel the different springs added making it cock alot harder... I brought the more powerful one home with me tonight and took it into the shed and shot at point blank rage at a 2x4 and the Pellet Stuck in so it was flush with the wood..I then shot at a 2x4 on the end that was cut and it placed it in so I could just barely see the Lead of the pellet....

I want it mostly for Pigeons in barn rafters after dark,So that there is more birds in the barn and they hate to venture back out into the darkness.... I need idea's on them Wal-Mart air rifle lazer sites... good or bad units? I plan to shoot 10-35 yards with this rifle. It came with a fixed 3x20 scope.... So I removed it and added a 3-7x20 Scope .... How about adding a small Pen Light ..Is it a Plus to having a Light mounted over the scope? for that distance...there is No other light in the barn other then a single center ceiling light......And it may be a 40-60 watt bulb......

Thanks for tips and Idea's on set ups.

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## wuttheflock (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree with the RWS 34. They are very accurate and powerful, I've shot gray squirrels in the head at 30 yards or so, no problem! Don't get cheap pellets though, good ammo makes a difference. Mine has the stock hooded sight,works great. Might be a little tricky finding your target in the scope in the dark. You might want to try the stock sights first before investing in a scope. Good luck and have fun! :sniper:


----------

